# I need a dog



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I keep telling myself "No more dogs". I'm retired, I need a dog.I've had one all my life. My reasoning for no dog is we can go anywhere without having to board,worry about said dog,vet bills etc. Every dog I've had just happened. Never went out looking for a dog. Now, I need a companion,even though I know I will never get over the heartbreak of it passing(If I outlive it) I've had big dogs, little dogs, dumb dogs, smart dogs. Dogs that climb trees. Dogs that chase cats @ 3am when I get home from a 16 hr day. Dogs that protected my wife when I was working out of town. I've never actually looked to buy a dog until now, they always had a way of finding me. After owning 9 or 10 dogs in the last 45 years,i just don,t know where to start looking. I need a small dog, or a big dog. A shorthaired dog, or a long haired dog. I need a dog. Wife agrees. Somebody please fix me up with a new companion.Obviously, I'm open to suggestions. I will know it when I see it.


----------



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

Check out some rescues. There sure are a lot of great dogs out there looking for good homes. I'm partial to pit bull rescues like http://www.dontbullymerescuetexas.org but there are rescues for any an every kind of dog there is  good luck, it hurts when we lose them but they give us so much. There's nothing like a good dog .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.dachshundrescueofhouston.org/


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Be patient, there are tons of good dogs that come across here, as you know. Also the SPCA or the rescue center had tons there ad well. 

I think my next will difently be a rescue or adoption. Good luck and if I run into any I'll give you a bump.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1595761


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Really? You don't know where to start looking? How many dogs are posted on here. How many rescue groups are there just in the Houston area. You can't throw a stone without hitting a shelter. You start by getting out & visiting some of these shelters.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> http://www.dachshundrescueofhouston.org/


Damnit! I had one named Rudy! (Rudolph) hard headedist german dog ever. We lost it to rat poison @ Perfecto cleaners, where my dad worked.Miss that dog. One more reason I'm not sure about getting another dog.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Everybody needs a dog, I have 2. SPCA is a good place to start.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> Damnit! I had one named Rudy! (Rudolph) hard headedist german dog ever. We lost it to rat poison @ Perfecto cleaners, where my dad worked.Miss that dog. One more reason I'm not sure about getting another dog.


I hear ya on the 'hard headed'.. I'm on my third one over the last 40 years. Great old folks dog..No bathing..protective as hell (they have NO idea how small they are..will take on a Lab if needed.lol) More fun than a barrel of monkeys...:rotfl:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

goodwood said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1595761


Dang! This could be it! until I read that they are going to keep it, in 2 weeks. I'm already getting heartbroke before I get one. She looks perfect! CiCi.


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

http://txlabrescue.org/labradors.htm

southeast texas lab rescue has some beautiful dogs and they are out of the puppy stage. we adopted two of their dogs this year.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> Dang! This could be it! until I read that they are going to keep it, in 2 weeks. I'm already getting heartbroke before I get one. She looks perfect! CiCi.


Mr. Steve Holchak, please check your PM.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

www.hppl.org is a good place to look.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

A rescue or shelter is where I would look. You might be saving a life. If you get a smaller dog, you can generally take them anyplace you drive.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

https://brittanyrescueintexas.org/


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> I hear ya on the 'hard headed'.. I'm on my third one over the last 40 years. Great old folks dog..No bathing..protective as hell (they have NO idea how small they are..will take on a Lab if needed.lol) More fun than a barrel of monkeys...:rotfl:


X 2 its hilarious i believe my 2 mini dachshunds could back down a Grizzly


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/almosthomepetrescue

We got Rosie from these people and I support them fully. They have adoption events most Saturdays & Sundays at the Petsmart at I-10 & Fry Rd.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I got a pregnant Boston Terrier, you can have her or a pup when they are ready. Pending outcome.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

weimtrainer said:


> http://www.facebook.com/almosthomepetrescue
> 
> We got Rosie from these people and I support them fully. They have adoption events most Saturdays & Sundays at the Petsmart at I-10 & Fry Rd.


Here is another way to reach them and see the dogs they have available.

www.adoptapet.com/adoption_rescue/87436.html


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

My next dog will be a Basset hound.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Just get you a lab and call it done....


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

RLwhaler has a great looking pup. Try L.J. SPCA. You'll know the right pup when you see him..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Rooster 1 said:


> My next dog will be a Basset hound.


LOL you seem to be hung up on dawgs that are built close to the ground..

Stick with them weiner dawgs...can't go wrong (well..mebbe)....:rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> Dang! This could be it! until I read that they are going to keep it, in 2 weeks. I'm already getting heartbroke before I get one. She looks perfect! CiCi.





RLwhaler said:


> Mr. Steve Holchak, please check your PM.


Looks like a 'match made in heaven'...(or on 2cool)..is about to take place..

Probably gonna turn out to be the BEST dog you ever had..:cheers:


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

reel love said:


> http://txlabrescue.org/labradors.htm
> 
> southeast texas lab rescue has some beautiful dogs and they are out of the puppy stage. we adopted two of their dogs this year.


Thanks for posting the link.

http://txlabrescue.org/labradors.htm

For anyone interested, I am currently fostering Bella (Listed as "Ca'Bella); she is an absolute dream dog. I would be more than happy to meet and show you how wonderful of a dog she is.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Suggest a Shih Tzu*

Fantastic Pup. This one needs to learn to stop biting fingers. He licks feet all night however. This is ZORRO.


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

If interested in a boxer, try lone star boxer rescue or houston boxer rescue. I have adopted 3 dogs from lone star and have had nothing but good results with all three


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Tortuga said:


> LOL you seem to be hung up on dawgs that are built close to the ground..
> 
> Stick with them weiner dawgs...can't go wrong (well..mebbe)....:rotfl:


Basset hound = low maintenance

all they do is sleep.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> Looks like a 'match made in heaven'...(or on 2cool)..is about to take place..
> 
> Probably gonna turn out to be the BEST dog you ever had..:cheers:


Going Monday to look at her.I'm sold already,And Mom says it's OK! Hope it works out!:rotfl:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Looks like a 'match made in heaven'...(or on 2cool)..is about to take place..
> 
> Probably gonna turn out to be the BEST dog you ever had..:cheers:


Mr. Jim, After reading Steve post last night..They are a match made on 2cool!
Steve called back..He's picking her up on Sunday,instead of Monday!:rotfl:



steve holchak said:


> Going Monday to look at her.I'm sold already,And Mom says it's OK! Hope it works out!:rotfl:


See ya Sunday Steve! I think ya'll both found each other..I'm just a vehicle to put ya'll together.:brew2:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sounds GREAT.. first trip with her is to a GOOD VET....


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

RLwhaler said:


> Mr. Jim, After reading Steve post last night..They are a match made on 2cool!
> Steve called back..He's picking her up on Sunday,instead of Monday!:rotfl:
> 
> See ya Sunday Steve! I think ya'll both found each other..I'm just a vehicle to put ya'll together.:brew2:


I am so excited right now. Need some help with names, something 2cool related, or beach related. We will know when we see her. My wife named all of our past companions, sometimes sight unseen. (That's another story! lol!)


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> Sounds GREAT.. first trip with her is to a GOOD VET....


Have a great vet,been going to them for 30 yrs. now. Let the fun begin!. She's a pup, Now I can look forward to muddy footprints, c*** on the carpet, sleepless nights,..... and years of unconditional love. I may have to go get her today. Can't wait!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I love happy endingsâ€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How about "Faith"...in honor of Mont's little gal..a truly spectacular young lady... even enrolled in ATM Vet school as we speak....

Dunno about her...but would be an honor to be to have someone's pet named after me.. but I don't think "Fat Old Turtle" would be the family choice....:rotfl:


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

I was hoping this would happen.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Great News!! Congrats on the new family member!! 2cool does it again!!


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Great news Steve! Good luck with your new buddy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Good deal for all involved!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> How about "Faith"...in honor of Mont's little gal..a truly spectacular young lady... even enrolled in ATM Vet school as we speak....
> 
> Dunno about her...but would be an honor to be to have someone's pet named after me.. but I don't think "Fat Old Turtle" would be the family choice....:rotfl:


I think Faith is a great name. Not 2cool related, but when I looked at that dog and heard her story, the 2 that came to me were Shaggy and Lucky.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

How about "Cool"?


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Minpin*

Steve my wife just told me about a 5 month old Minpin in lake jackson that will be going to the pound if a home isn't found for it. If your interested let me know and I will get the contact info for you.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I love happy endingsâ€¦â€¦â€¦...


Sugar holchak








Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

steve holchak said:


> Sugar holchak
> View attachment 2417969
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Awesome job man and i think Sugar fits her perfectly :cheers:


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

super beautiful dog. i hope to see updates from you in the future.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

btw- i wonder if you scored a non shedding mix there. let us know if you figure out more about her mix sometime.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

steve holchak said:


> I keep telling myself "No more dogs". I'm retired, I need a dog.I've had one all my life. My reasoning for no dog is we can go anywhere without having to board,worry about said dog,vet bills etc. Every dog I've had just happened. Never went out looking for a dog. Now, I need a companion,even though I know I will never get over the heartbreak of it passing(If I outlive it) I've had big dogs, little dogs, dumb dogs, smart dogs. Dogs that climb trees. Dogs that chase cats @ 3am when I get home from a 16 hr day. Dogs that protected my wife when I was working out of town. I've never actually looked to buy a dog until now, they always had a way of finding me. After owning 9 or 10 dogs in the last 45 years,i just don,t know where to start looking. I need a small dog, or a big dog. A shorthaired dog, or a long haired dog. I need a dog. Wife agrees. Somebody please fix me up with a new companion.Obviously, I'm open to suggestions. I will know it when I see it.


I see Sargent on your avatar ... got a lady that babysits dogs - goes way past boarding - that Baby stays with occasionally. She loves her Nana Sharon and stays in her house and sleeps in her bed when we are out of town!! And she lives between Brazoria and Sargent is why I'm telling you about her. 

Love that little dog!!! Reminds me of a platinum version of Skinny Bones, a starving stray that stayed and turned into Fat Bones. Sugar fits her.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like you are getting a good one. Happy home.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

My life will never be the same. She is a mess! Happy, happy happy! Non stop action!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Her name is now Reba.

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

steve holchak said:


> Her name is now Reba.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Great thread here, Couldn't wait until Monday, could ya?
I love it, congrats on your new buddy!! :fish::bounce::dance:


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

keep the thread alive by posting more pics. congrats on the new baby.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

What a neat thread! Gotta love 2Cool!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Reba is a cutie. Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Fantastic ending, everyone is HAPPY-HAPPY


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to the new Family....:cheers:


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats-- she is pretty, got a feeling she's going to be spoiled.....


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> What a neat thread! Gotta love 2Cool!


Totally agree!

D, Reba is going to a great home. Plenty of love.

How on Earth is Wanda!!!! Post some update pictures of her will ya? 
I'm dying to see how purdy she got.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Hard to believe she will be 1 yr. old tomorrow. Time flys


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> Hard to believe she will be 1 yr. old tomorrow. Time flys


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

steve holchak said:


>


 2 more


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

She's all grown up! She sure is pretty.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> 2 more


Reba!! You spoiled little fur ball! :brew2:


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> I keep telling myself "No more dogs". I'm retired, I need a dog.I've had one all my life. My reasoning for no dog is we can go anywhere without having to board,worry about said dog,vet bills etc. Every dog I've had just happened. Never went out looking for a dog. Now, I need a companion,even though I know I will never get over the heartbreak of it passing(If I outlive it) I've had big dogs, little dogs, dumb dogs, smart dogs. Dogs that climb trees. Dogs that chase cats @ 3am when I get home from a 16 hr day. Dogs that protected my wife when I was working out of town. I've never actually looked to buy a dog until now, they always had a way of finding me. After owning 9 or 10 dogs in the last 45 years,i just don,t know where to start looking. I need a small dog, or a big dog. A shorthaired dog, or a long haired dog. I need a dog. Wife agrees. Somebody please fix me up with a new companion.Obviously, I'm open to suggestions. I will know it when I see it.


Yes, get a dog. Many rescue dogs available and they need a guy like you. I consider rescue dog owners to be heroes. Get you one. Be a hero.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Yes, get a dog. Many rescue dogs available and they need a guy like you. I consider rescue dog owners to be heroes. Get you one. Be a hero.
> www.solarscreenguys.com


Read # 62 I got a dog this thread is from 9 mos ago


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Can't imagine life without a four legged friend 


Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good read and great results.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

So, as stated, We've owned several dogs.Most were rescues. Reba is special, like all of our dogs.today, she was constantly looking up at squirrels , hawks. whatever. I called her in @ 230, saw her come flying down out of our majestic 70 yr old oak tree.just what I need, another tree climber! . My Roxie did the same thing.I'm talking 60' feet up climbing. Call the fire dept.! Reba is following in Roxie's legacy. Pics to follow, I just discovered today that she climbs trees. I will be looking for Kodak moments. You really dont know what a 40 lb. terrier looks like 60' up in a tree, where she is not supposed to be!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

cman said:


> btw- i wonder if you scored a non shedding mix there. let us know if you figure out more about her mix sometime.


Not! She turned out to be VERY HAIRY! Oh well, we love her anyway!


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

I remember that pic from the stairs

that dog got a lot bigger than that!

and it might have a bit more to go looking at the paws 

my method is to go to the pound and walk in and pull on their tail a bit and if they just keep acting all excited and happy well they are a good one most likely


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I have buried three beloved dogs. It's a a shame they don't live long as we do. 
It is what it is.
It is better to have loved and lost, then never to have loved at all.
Get that dog.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I can honestly say that watching you, Reba and your wife, has been one of the most entertaining things I've watched in a long time. You all love each other and bring each other so much happiness. Miss Reba landed on her feet for sure!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Reba turned four last month. One of the best dogs I've ever had























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sheâ€™s a cutie. They bring us so much joy.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Steve I am in the same boat. Always had a dog and usually a lab. I keep saying not until I put up about 80 feet of fence but I guess I really am using that as an excuse. I think I will just get a dog and then I will have no excuse but to build the fence. Right now I would have only 2 request for the dog. Chase cats and armadillos.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Wish Reba a belated Happy Birthday. We love our pups. Our youngest just turned two.


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

www.pasadenashelter.com They have so many that need homes. Take a look!


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

I have 3 German shorthair / Labs left. Free if you want one.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)




----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Hard to believe that Reba the 2Cool rescue turned 7 in June!


----------



## holchak2900 (9 mo ago)

steve holchak said:


> Hard to believe that Reba the 2Cool rescue turned 7 in June!


We had no idea how hairy she was going to be! She is a really really really good dog!























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

My little rescue cost me $25 and has been the best dog ever ! 
Genevive (weebee) today is her and my birthday we share even our birthdays 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Gotta love the puppies. I’m not sure who rescues who.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Of all the old threads to be resurrected, one about dogs is certainly worth a look back. Since this thread was started, I had to put down the best dog I've ever had. I'm still in mourning over 2 years later and just not sure I want to go through all the hard work and training it took to get her to being such a great and trouble free dog.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

My daughter is fostering a beautiful little pup. We think hes part blue lacy.
House and crate trained, neutered and all vaccines.
Someone had dumped him in a field, he was malnutrition and had skin infections when found. Daughter has nursed him back to health. Hes a good looking and mellow boy looking for a good home!

She lives in New Braunfels, pm if you might be interested!


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Pic


----------



## rockporter (Apr 7, 2021)

weimtrainer said:


> Almost Home Pet Rescue
> 
> We got Rosie from these people and I support them fully. They have adoption events most Saturdays & Sundays at the Petsmart at I-10 & Fry Rd.


I got Killer (chiweenie) from these folks and was very impressed. They foster most of them and have a pretty good idea about temperament, how they get along with other dogs, cats and little kids. Good folks.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Had lots of Dogs over years.....All OK...But best have come from SPCA or like places...Let Dog pick you is my general rule...


----------

